# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Jenny's cakes

## karilynn

Who has tried them?  How are they?  Where is this place located?  Saw pics of it from someone's One Love Pub Crawl and there was a pic of Jenny's favourite cakes.... Does the Bus stop close to here?

----------


## nutz4travel

Sometimes the One Love Bar Crawl stops at Jenny's, in 5x on the bus we've stopped there once.

----------


## Oncedeported

I have and I love!  Go slow if not used to eating.  Very different, even for a daily smoker.  Just ask Lembert when you get on the bus and he will stop at Jenny's for you.

----------


## TAH

Coconut ginger cake. MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## jcjcnj

Just ask your cab driver, they know the place.

----------


## Kolya

http://www.maherconsulting.com/negri...Map11-2-11.pdf

Look on page 4 for the West End section . . .Jenny's is on the inside of the road -  not on the ocean side, just after Villa A Cage lane on the left.

----------


## Kolya

. .and as others have mentioned, be very careful. Try a very little bit . .  and even that can stay with you for a good 8-12 hours. Eating is very different than smoking.

Read Maureen Dowd's cautionary column here: http://www.nytimes.com/pages/opinion...click&t=qry573

----------


## Gum

> I have and I love!  Go slow if not used to eating.  Very different, even for a daily smoker.


Take this to heart, I am a non user but got the idea to give it a try about 6-7 years ago. Heck I was in Negril right? Couldn't stand up after eating one. Can't remember if my wife got a car or jewelry for that episode. At least I was in my hotel room when it fully kicked in. Thank goodness,

----------


## Hussyband

> Take this to heart, I am a non user but got the idea to give it a try about 6-7 years ago. Heck I was in Negril right? Couldn't stand up after eating one. Can't remember if my wife got a car or jewelry for that episode. At least I was in my hotel room when it fully kicked in. Thank goodness,


Well, that ties it up for me then.  I've been wanting to try one of these on the sly (neither the wife nor I smoke... I do remember my twenties however... Fondly).  I guess there would be no "sly" about it.  Ah well.

----------


## TAH

> Well, that ties it up for me then.  I've been wanting to try one of these on the sly (neither the wife nor I smoke... I do remember my twenties however... Fondly).  I guess there would be no "sly" about it.  Ah well.


Bah. All good, just combine with a shake from Teds to counteract the cake... Yes I.

----------


## Soursop555

I am a well seasoned smoker..1/2 of a piece is enogh...peace.

----------


## mmtripoli@earthlink.net

Just an FYI- Heard from a reliable source (and seen it in action)*DISCLAIMER* Not encouraging anyone to share prescription drugs NOR guaranteeing it works - just passing along what I've been told is helpful information* If you or anyone is suffering from the effects of too much cake, a *small* dose of Xanax will relieve the symptoms fairly quickly.  Usually an hour or so nap after Xanax will do it.  Was told that the Xanax relaxes the afflicted enough to slow the rapid heart beat, stop the paranoia, and allows them to fall asleep.  When they wake up - totally fine.

----------


## Lorax2

Don't eat more than 1/3 of a piece and keep in mind that it will take about 1 hour for the effects to come on...trust me, you will enjoy it. You can always eat more, but you can't un-eat it  :Smile: 
The other (normal) cakes at Jenny's are delicious also, and their food is really good. Try the fried chicken.  Mmmmm

----------


## Kolya

> The other (normal) cakes at Jenny's are delicious also, and their food is really good. Try the fried chicken.  Mmmmm


The juices are great too  . try the beet juice . . it was a pleasant surprise to me.

----------


## jsteil

Ahh Bees has brownies also.  very tasty.  I second a little bit at a time.  I ate half of one not thinking and was out half the day.

----------


## Homebrewer

> Don't eat more than 1/3 of a piece and keep in mind that it will take about 1 hour for the effects to come on...trust me, you will enjoy it. You can always eat more, but you can't un-eat it 
> The other (normal) cakes at Jenny's are delicious also, and their food is really good. Try the fried chicken.  Mmmmm



these threads always amaze me of how varied the effects are among people - the 1st time trying Jenny's I just ate a 1/2 of a piece and was kinda pissed that I never felt anything and realized I'd wasted 1/2 and still had the other 1/2 that would be a waste by itself. 1 whole piece works good for me, never had any troubles, eat a piece after breakfast and consume subs and rum/RS as normal the rest of the day = no problem mon

----------


## nori

Ha! that cracked me up! i thought the same thing!




> . .and as others have mentioned, be very careful. Try a very little bit . .  and even that can stay with you for a good 8-12 hours. Eating is very different than smoking.
> 
> Read Maureen Dowd's cautionary column here: http://www.nytimes.com/pages/opinion...click&t=qry573

----------


## Lorax2

> these threads always amaze me of how varied the effects are among people - the 1st time trying Jenny's I just ate a 1/2 of a piece and was kinda pissed that I never felt anything and realized I'd wasted 1/2 and still had the other 1/2 that would be a waste by itself. 1 whole piece works good for me, never had any troubles, eat a piece after breakfast and consume subs and rum/RS as normal the rest of the day = no problem mon


Not a regular smoker so that formula works for me. 
Just thought I would give advice erring on the side of caution as I have seen people lose an entire day by eating too much.
I have also seen people who could eat a whole piece and be fully in control...I don't understand why there are such a broad range of effects, but when it works it's good  :Smile: .  
Be careful, have fun, enjoy your vacation.

----------

